# Long Necks & Crawfish...What a nice Combo!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

More goodies from Brazos Bend. I'll be heading out there tomorrow again.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Can't forget the crawfish!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice shots. I have never been to Brazos Bend, guess I need to get by there.
Looks like a great area.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great picts!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow! That gator pic is awesome.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice pic's


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

MichaelW said:


> Very nice shots. I have never been to Brazos Bend, guess I need to get by there.
> Looks like a great area.


One of the few things I miss about Houston.

Nice pics Sandy. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great series Sandy.


----------

